# status of linuxlator64 on head



## none (Dec 16, 2008)

hi, how do I know the status of the project ?

I found the head page for 7-current days, not the 8-current.

thanks,

none


----------



## dchagin (Dec 16, 2008)

hi, I think it will be step-by-step commited after 7.1R

chd,
have fun!


----------



## none (Dec 16, 2008)

are there any patches (or anyone I can talk to) to test this before is commited ?

as 7.1 is expected to be born in the first half of january, there is plenty of time to play with it till there 

thanks,

none


----------



## dchagin (Dec 16, 2008)

http://perforce.freebsd.org/branchView.cgi?BRANCH=linuxulator64

Unfortunately I did not do IFC the long time...
btw, many patches already commited.


----------



## none (Dec 16, 2008)

as I can see, you're the main person behind it  (yes, I didn't know till I saw it there)

I don't know what is IFC 

I have a current amd64 machine, I'll try to run it.

what would you like best, report here or mail ?

my goal is to have a desktop running folding at home (the smp version). but I may test more than this to help.

none


----------



## dchagin (Dec 17, 2008)

I think it will be better if I prepare patches itself...
And tell please for what to you it is necessary x86_64 linuxulator?
what to do with ports? we don't have 64bit ports now


----------



## dchagin (Jan 9, 2009)

hi,

http://lists.freebsd.org/pipermail/freebsd-emulation/2009-January/005614.html


----------

